# Tumor...Going to put him down



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Remember how I said that I thought that my bird had a broken foot? Well...he was taken to the vet, we did an x-ray, and we found out that it was actually a tumor. He has less than a month to live, and he's probably going to be in pain for the last weeks, so we're planning to put him down very soon. We found out yesterday, and I've cried for hours. How did you guys deal with loss?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of this. As hard as it is, you are doing the best you can for your little friend. I have found the grief over losing a close companion pet to be 
overwhelming and tough to deal with, but it does get better with time. 
My prayer's for your sadness and heartache...:hug:


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

I really do hope it'll get better. This is devastating for me - and since the vet recommended we move him away from his mate, for my other bird too.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

So, sorry for your little bird...you are making the best choice for him, even though it is a difficult one...I personally don't handle it all that well, at times...I try and just think of all the fun times that we had - it helps...


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so sorry... :hug:
Know that this is the best decision for your little one. Instead of suffering for his last few weeks, you are giving him the kindest option by letting him pass on painlessly. Losing your feathered friend hurts, but you know you gave him the best life he could have had, and gave him the most humane death. Seeing him in pain would have been harder for you. Your grief and sadness will get better with time, but for now, just think of all of the happy times you had with your little budgie and that euthanizing him was the best option for him.


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Update: He is not doing well. I'm not even sure he'll make it until the planned euthanization date. He's moving around very little, is all fluffed up, and has diarrhea. The very said that it wouldn't hurt to try giving him calcium supplements in off chance he's a girl and it's actually an egg, but I doubt it, since the cere is blue and he's been like this for six days, and the egg would've passed by now (and other reasons). He also refuses to take it orally...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I fully believe that when an animal is in pain, suffering and has no longer has a good quality of life, the very kindest and most loving thing anyone can do is help it move on gently to the Rainbow Bridge.

Just as Death is part of the Cycle of Life, so too is Grieving by those who remain behind a natural part of the process.

We always feel sad for ourselves for our loss of our beloved companions.
This is natural and to be expected.

I've lost many beloved family members and pets during my time here on Earth.
I believe the best thing anyone can do is be thankful for the time you were blessed to have your family and/or companions in your life. 
Consider that time with gratitude as it truly was a gift to you. 
Hold the memories of all the good times close in your heart.
Celebrate your loved one's life rather than focusing on their death.

The pain of your loss will ease in time.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.

Blesssings always,

FaeryBee*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm very sorry.
It's a truly awful decision to have to make. 
You asked how others coped - I had my dog euthanised just over a year ago, she had heart failure. The previous 6 months was a slow addition of medications as the condition progressed. Like you, with discussion with the vets, we eventually reached the point were we decided that if she didn't improve over the weekend, we would put her to sleep on the Monday. She didn't improve. That Sunday evening, I happened to be home alone and it was an awful but oddly precious evening at the same time. I remember sitting on the floor stroking her, tears running down my cheeks, telling what was going to happen in the morning... and that if I was doing the wrong thing, that she would need to act really happy & lively to let me know (nonsense I know, but it made me feel better). That night I woke a few times in the night hearing her coughing & pacing, and by the time morning came I was actually quite calm & sure of my decision. The vets were lovely and the procedure was quick & peaceful. The house did seem very strange without a dog there and it took a long time to stop little things, like saving food scraps etc. She was/is very much missed, but I've never once regretted my decision to let her go. 
Making the decision as to when enough is enough, is by far the worse part. In time, you will be able to look back fondly with just a very momentary 'ahh what a pity' added on.
:hug:


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Another update: today, he seemed a lot better for some reason...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

